
Google Cloud adds support for more powerful Nvidia GPUs - shuvi
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/21/google-cloud-adds-support-for-more-powerful-nvidia-gpus/
======
shuvi
Faster GPUs cost more but also take less time, is there a way to figure out
what is net cheaper without running an experiment?

